# 28'' laws



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Will 28'' laws fit under a prairie with a 2'' lift ? gonna use my buddys for a couple of weeks:rockn: and dont want to have to modify to much cause i feel like if i didnt like them on his honda i will not like them on my P650


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes....You may not need a lift. What size 28's are they??


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

10.5 's and 12.5's i think . I have a 2 '' HL lift on it now so i should be fine:rockn:I will post up pics when i get them on it


----------



## racer2mudder (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys, im going to buy a new Brute this year. What size and type of tires do you recommend that i put on right off the showroom floor. (I don't want to put a lift as I do alot of trail riding and my other quads are a Rhino and a Honda 450r. So I have the caddilac and the ferrari. Im lookin for something in between. I also dont want to be breaking axles...ect) Also, what other mods do you recommend I do first (put them on the bill when i purchase the quad)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

For trail riding I would recommend Maxxis Zillas maybe like a 27" or 28", I don't think you really need a lift, I am running 27" tires right now with just spring spacers and I clear fine...Great All around tire, rides good, wears well and performs pretty good in mud...As far as other mods you can't go wrong with an aftermarket exhaust and PCIII...It really depends on what you are looking to spend and how you really plan to use the bike...I hope this helps


----------

